# 410 backhoe starts hard



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Usually starts good but once in a while acts like it has hydraulic pressure and rolls over very slow and won't start. Let it set for an hour or so and will start like normal. What can I look for???


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning mrfred, Happy Easter to you and your family.

I presume that you have bled off the hydraulics at all of the loader and backhoe controls, and tried to start the engine??

My GUESS is that this is a temperature related phenomena, and the engine is hot when it occurs. I would run the engine with no load to cool down, if it has been working hard, before killing the engine. You get one of those infra-red heat sensors to see how hot the engine is getting when shut down. 

I had a truck many years ago that the starter would bog down like that. Let it cool a while and it would start up as normal. I always attributed this to the starter being too hot (it was close to the exhaust, needed a heat shield). Is there anything you can do to cool your starter??


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply HarveyW. Yes, have bled off all hyd. functions by moving all Handels back and forth. Hot running hot, have already checked it. Water temp in radiator is 170* . it just acts like the pump is on demand when cranking over. Do you know what the electric solenoid is for that is mounted on the pump? Hope your family also has a happy Easter


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Sounds as if hyd pump is attempting to pump during starting process. Rapidly turn steering wheel back & forth while attempting to start engine or utilizing frt hyd pump manual destroking screw(item 6). JD also offered an electric solenoid to destroke frt hyd pump.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/83634/referrer/navigation/pgId/211919


----------

